# Why so much spam



## Engineer Babar (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi TSF:wave:

I use mozilla firefox and its a daily routine that I receive 7 to 12 unread emails most of which are TSF updates on various threads in which I participate.. Its ok up to that.. The problem is that everyday the spam folder contains at least 4 to 8 unread mails and most of them still are TSF updates... Why it is happening?? Or its just common:4-dontkno


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I use Firefox too but I read my mail on-line at yahoo.com .. it must be your settings since ALL messages sent to me from TSF are in my inbox, only messages that have come from sources listed as spam go into the spam folder or contain wording that trigger yahoo's spam filter.

You might want to check your "message content" filtering too if you are using any .. specific words can trigger filtering within Outlook etc.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo EB :wave:

You should be able to add TSF to your email filter's 'White List' as a 'trusted' site (either at your email server or your email reader). 

I had several spates of a similar thing with my ISP - marking as 'Spam' some notices and not others - A few tick-boxes and a quick email address paste-job and it was all sorted out :sayyes:


----------

